# Circuit training to jump start things??



## Master Blaster (Jan 12, 2016)

As some of you might recall from my previous posts I've recently been back at the gym hitting just cardio to up my endurance, well the time is soon coming when I'll be lifting again and I'm really excited. As I was on the threadmill this afternoon I was looking at the rows of machines that my gym has set up in circuit fashion and started to think that it might be a good way to restart pumping up.  I'm sure you all are familiar with what I'm talking about, the machines are set up in a way that when one goes down the row every muscle group is worked giving a full body workout.  I wouldn't plan on doing this long term, but say 3 days a week for a month; just to try and build my overall strength back up throughout my whole body before going back to a routine that more isolates the separate muscle groups. Chest day, back day ect.  Any thoughts on this plan of attack?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 12, 2016)

This is what I think

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19857-Advice-To-Novice-LIfters


----------



## Master Blaster (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes I read that thread, it's great advice that will produce results for sure. Unfortunetly I can't do those classic core exercises like squats and deadlifts. Theres a reason I've been out of the game for so long, I've got serious lower back problems stemming from a car accident. I've also thrown out my sciatic nerve twice in the last 10 years each time putting me out of work for 2+ months.  It sucks, trust me deadlifts used to be my favorite exercise. But I just can't risk the injury anymore, so I stay away from exercises that compress the spine.  I know it will limit my growth and speed of progress but hey, it is what it is.


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sounds like planet fitness. If I were you I would listen to your body and do what you can allow. Some days you could super set chest and back machines and see how you respond, then do two to three chest or back movements back to back. Just to see how you feel and how your body feels before you go back into the free weights. With your sciatic your best bet is to isolate and strengthen the core. And by core that's more than just ab work. Planks are good with different variations would be helpful to not compress the spine and maybe help with sciatic problem. Also staying loose and stretching will help too.


----------

